# Είναι ακριβό το βιβλίο;



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Γράφει ο Γιάννης Μπασκόζος στο Βήμα:

*Είναι ακριβό το βιβλίο;*

_«Μόνο 19 ευρώ;»_ γράφει ειρωνικά ένας αναγνώστης της εφηµερίδας µας. _«Στην Αγγλία το αγοράζεις σε paperback µε 5,99 στερλίνες (δηλαδή λιγότερο από 7 ευρώ – τιµή Amazon σήµερα). Εδώ όµως πρέπει να κρατήσουµε την παράδοση του ακριβού βιβλίου για λίγους. ∆ηλαδή το ένα τριακοστό ενός βασικού µισθού»_. Το σχόλιο αυτό γράφτηκε κάτω από την παρουσίαση του νέου βιβλίου της Χίσλοπ _Το νήµα_. Σε άλλο µπλογκ διαβάζω κάποιον που σχολιάζει ότι δεν µπορεί να πληρώσει πάνω από 20 ευρώ για να διαβάσει το καινούργιο βιβλίο του αγαπηµένου του έλληνα συγγραφέα αστυνοµικών ιστοριών. Στο site των εκδόσεων της Ωκεανίδας έχει ανάψει µια συζήτηση για το ογκώδες βιβλίο του _Άτλαντα_, της Αϊν Ραντ. Ενας αναγνώστης διαµαρτυρήθηκε _«πώς γίνεται ένα βιβλίο που µπορεί να το αγοράσει κανείς καινούργιο από το εξωτερικό, στα αγγλικά, για λιγότερο από 10 ευρώ, να κυκλοφορήσει σε τρεις τόµους και να χρειαστεί να πληρώσει κανείς πάνω από 50 ευρώ! Και µετά µιλάµε για κρίση του βιβλίου στη χώρα µας»_. Ο διάλογος φούντωσε και ανάγκασε τον εκπρόσωπο του εκδοτικού οίκου, Νίκο Μεγαπάνο, να παρουσιάσει την αναλυτική κοστολόγηση. Παραθέτω: Συγγραφέας 1,50, µεταφραστής 2,27, επιµελητής 0,49, διορθωτής 0,49, στοιχειοθέτης 0,41, γραφίστας εξωφύλλου 0,14, χαρτέµπορος 0,80, τυπογράφος 0,20, βιβλιοδέτης 0,40, βιβλιοπώλης 8,45, ΦΠΑ 1,22, εκδότης 3,63. Λιανική τιµή 20 ευρώ. Νέος κύκλος σχολίων. Γράφει κάποιος:_ «Από τον επιµερισµό του κόστους συνάγεται αβίαστα το συµπέρασµα πως το µεγαλύτερο µέρος πάει στο βιβλιοπωλείο!»_. Η απάντηση του εκδότη είναι ότι το βιβλιοπωλείο περνάει κρίση και έχει τα δικά του έξοδα. 

Σε ένα άλλο blog η συζήτηση για την τιµή του βιβλίου παίρνει άλλη τροπή. Κάποιος πηγαίνει σε κεντρικό κατάστηµα και θέλει να αγοράσει το βιβλίο του Τζέιµι Ολιβερ _Jamie’s Great Britain_ στα αγγλικά. Η τιµή είναι 43 ευρώ, ενώ στο Amazon µόνο 9,90 στερλίνες (11,57 ευρώ). Αναρωτιέται πού πάει η διαφορά. Στη συζήτηση παρεµβαίνουν και εκδότες, όπου ανάµεσα στα άλλα εξηγούν ότι από ένα βιβλίο που πουλάει θα πρέπει να «ζήσουν» και τα βιβλία που δεν πουλάνε αλλά είναι σηµαντικό να εκδοθούν. 

Ξέρω ότι ούτε οι βιβλιοπώλες ούτε οι εκδότες δέχονται ότι το βιβλίο είναι ακριβό στην Ελλάδα. Ελα όµως που οι αναγνώστες διαφωνούν. Μήπως τελικά η λύση βρίσκεται κάπου αλλού; Μήπως η όλη διάρθρωση του κλάδου (παραγωγή - διακίνηση - πώληση) είναι στρεβλά οργανωµένη, και µάλιστα µε νόρµες του παρελθόντος; Οι όποιες λύσεις πρέπει να στοχεύουν να προστατέψουν το βιβλίο αλλά και τον βιβλιόφιλο. 

(Για παρακολούθηση της συζήτησης µπείτε στα: Γιατί είναι τόσο ακριβά τα βιβλία; (του Νίκου Μεγαπάνου, εκδότη της Ωκεανίδας), http://donteverreadme.wordpress.com)​


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 20, 2011)

Εμ δεν είναι ακριβό; Δεν είναι φοβερό που όλα σε αυτή τη χώρα προσαρμόστηκαν σε μισθούς μη ελληνικούς; Και οι εκδότες γκρινιάζουν όλη την ώρα και προσπαθούν να βγάλουν τα σπασμένα 3 βιβλίων στην τιμή του ενός. Ε, δεν πάει έτσι, κύριοι εκδότες και βιβλιοπώλες! Σκεφτήκατε ποτέ ότι θα πουλούσατε περισσότερα αν ρίχνατε τις τιμές; Αλλά η λογική της αρπαχτής στην τουριστική ταβέρνα το καλοκαίρι που σου σερβίρει τα σιχάματα πανάκριβα γιατί σκέφτεται ότι δεν θα σε ξαναδεί και θέλει να σου τα πάρει μια φορά, έχει επικρατήσει παντού μου φαίνεται. 

Και μετά όπως γνωρίζουμε όλοι την πληρώνει ο μεταφραστής και ο κάθε εργαζόμενος για την κλάψα τους και για την κακοδιαχείρισή τους που τον απολύουν ή του λένε ότι πρέπει να του μειώσουν την τιμή της σελίδας στο μισό. 

Για να παραφράσω και τα Διάφανα Κρίνα: Έγινε η αισχροκέρδεια, συνήθειά μας... και την αποδεχόμαστε ως νόρμα, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Να προσθέσω κάποια στοιχεία από τα προτεινόμενα νήματα των συζητήσεων, που διευκολύνουν την κατανόηση ορισμένων ενδεχομένως ασαφών σημείων από το πιο πάνω άρθρο.

Το κοστολόγιο του βιβλίου που αναφέρει ο Ν. Μεγαπάνος αφορά 3000 αντίτυπα (το γράφει στο άρθρο του). Επίσης, επειδή κάποιοι ίσως παραξενευτούν, το κοστολόγιο έχει πάγιο μέρος και αναλογικό μέρος. Πάγια είναι κυρίως τα έξοδα για την προετοιμασία του βιβλίου: Στοιχειοθεσία, εξώφυλλο και όλος ο μεταφραστικός κύκλος (ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι ο νόμος περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων προβλέπει ποσοστά και για τους μεταφραστές --στην πράξη, υπάρχει πάγια αμοιβή, διαδικασία με την οποία καλύπτονται και οι μεταφραστές των λιγότερο εμπορικών βιβλίων). Γι' αυτό και το περίεργο, να είναι μικρότερο στα 3000 αντίτυπα το ποσό υπέρ του συγγραφέα (1,50) από το συνολικό κόστος της μετάφρασης (2,27+0,49+0,49 = 3,25), που μοιάζει με τη σειρά του συγκρίσιμο με το κέρδος του εκδότη. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ενώ στα 3.000 αντίτυπα ο συγγραφέας θα εισπράξει 4.500 ευρώ, στα 30.000 αντίτυπα (αν τα φτάσει το βιβλίο --καλοπούλητο) θα εισπράξει 45.000. Αντίθετα, το συνολικό κόστος της μετάφρασης θα είναι ίδιο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις: 9750 ευρώ.

Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να αναλυθούν τα στοιχεία αυτά. Ένα συμπέρασμα που μοιάζει προφανές είναι ότι ένα μεγάλο κόστος της τιμής πώλησης του βιβλίου πηγαίνει στο βιβλιοπωλείο. Ο εκδότης φαίνεται να έχει συνεταίρο του τον βιβλιοπώλη,κάτι που ενισχύεται (αν τηρούνται οι αναλογίες --που δεν το πιστεύω, αλλά και δεν το ξέρω) ακόμη και σε μεγάλα τιράζ (δείτε τον πίνακα πιο κάτω). Ο αντίλογος (που επίσης παρουσιάστηκε στις συζητήσεις) είναι ότι, αν ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα, θα είχαμε πήξει στα βιβλιοπωλεία. Όπως γνωρίζουμε όμως όλοι, το αντίθετο συμβαίνει: Τα μικρά βιβλιοπωλεία κλείνουν, το παιχνίδι γίνεται από τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία και τις αλυσίδες πολυκαταστημάτων.

Στην πραγματικότητα, είμαστε κτγμ θύματα ενός φαύλου κύκλου βασισμένου στους αριθμούς. Τη γλώσσα μας δεν την μιλάνε και τόσο πολλοί άνθρωποι στον κόσμο και από αυτούς, το ποσοστό των αναγνωστών είναι μικρό. Αν συνυπολογίσουμε ότι από τους χιλιάδες τίτλους που κυκλοφορούν κάθε χρόνο μικρός είναι ο αριθμός αυτών που θα ξεκινήσει με τιράζ στα 3000 κομμάτια, είναι ολοφάνερο ότι υπάρχουν πολλά αδιέξοδα μπροστά μας. Ένα ακόμη πρόβλημα από τους πολλούς και εν πολλοίς ασύμφορους τίτλους είναι η πίεση με τη συμπίεση των αμοιβών των μεταφραστών κλπ. συντελεστών.

Ας δούμε όμως και μερικούς ακόμη αριθμούς, με βάση τα στοιχεία που δίνει πιο πάνω ο εκδότης και με την υπόθεση ότι δεν υπάρχουν οικονομίες κλίμακας στα εκτυπωτικά, δεν υπάρχουν άλλες συμφωνίες κλπ και ότι θα πουληθούν όλα τα αντίτυπα και στις τέσσερις περιπτώσεις (Προσθήκη: Οι επόμενοι υπολογισμοί είναι δικοί μου):



αντίτυπα|
*1.000*
|
*3.000*
|
*10.000*
|
*30.000*
*είσπραξη*
|
20.000
|
60.000
|
200.000
|
600.000

συγγραφέας (7,50%)| 1.500| 4.500| 15.000| 45.000
μεταφραστής (πάγιο)| 6.810| 6.810| 6.810| 6.810
επιμελητής (πάγιο)| 1.470| 1.470| 1.470| 1.470
διορθωτής	(πάγιο)| 1.470| 1.470| 1.470| 1.470
στοιχειοθέτης (πάγιο)| 1.230| 1.230| 1.230| 1.230
γραφίστας εξωφύλλου (πάγιο)| 420| 420| 420| 420
χαρτέμπορος (4,00%)| 800| 2.400| 8.000| 24.000
τυπογράφος (1,00%)| 200| 600| 2.000| 6.000
βιβλιοδέτης (2,00%)| 400| 1.200| 4.000| 12.000
βιβλιοπώλης (42,25%)| 8.450| 25.350| 84.500| 253.500
ΦΠΑ* (6,10%)| 1.220| 3.660| 12.200| 36.600
*Εκδότης*
|
-3.970
(ζημία)| 10.890| 62.900| 211.500
* Ο ΦΠΑ στα βιβλία είναι 6,50%, το 6,10% προκύπτει από τη χρήση των αρχικών στοιχείων.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν είναι φοβερό που όλα σε αυτή τη χώρα προσαρμόστηκαν σε μισθούς μη ελληνικούς;


Ακριβώς. Αν σκεφτούμε πόσο κόστιζε ένα βιβλίο στην προ ευρώ εποχή και πόσο κοστίζει τώρα, βγαίνει αβίαστα το συμπέρασμα ότι ο Έλληνας καταναλωτής πιάστηκε "κώτσος" από την αλλαγή του νομίσματος. Εκεί που έδινε 1000 δραχμές για ένα βιβλίο (δεν θυμάμαι αν υπήρχαν και κάτω από χιλιάρικο), ξαφνικά άρχισε να του φαίνεται πολύ φυσικό να δίνει 18 ευρώ, δηλαδή 6.120 δραχμές, ενώ οι μισθοί εννοείται δεν εξαπλασιάστηκαν.

Όσο για το ερώτημα του τίτλου, ναι, φυσικά είναι πολύ ακριβά τα βιβλία στην Ελλάδα. Γι' αυτό έχω σταματήσει εδώ και χρόνια να αγοράζω ελληνικά βιβλία, εκτός αν πρόκειται για κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2011)

Και ο ψιλικατζής περνάει κρίση αλλά δεν αγοράζει το γάλα 1 ευρώ και το πουλάει 2. Ούτε θα ανεβάσει την τιμή του επειδή τού χάλασαν τα γαριδάκια και τα πέταξε. Είναι θράσος και μόνο να τα λέει αυτά κάποιος σαν νόμιμες δικαιολογίες.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Και ο ψιλικατζής περνάει κρίση αλλά δεν αγοράζει το γάλα 1 ευρώ και το πουλάει 2. Ούτε θα ανεβάσει την τιμή του επειδή τού χάλασαν τα γαριδάκια και τα πέταξε.


Βασικά, το κέρδος σε κάποια προϊόντα περιπτέρου κτλ υπερβαίνει το 100%, και συχνά σε αυτό συνυπολογίζεται και το κόστος του προϊόντος που δεν θα πουληθεί, όπως και η απώλεια κέρδους από το προϊόν που θα πουληθεί με έκπτωση. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στα μαγαζιά που πωλούν άλλα είδη, όπως ρούχα. Φυσικά, λόγω κρίσης τα τελευταία χρόνια πωλείται γενικώς λιγότερο εμπόρευμα από όσο αγοράζει ο μαγαζάτορας, και γι' αυτό τα μαγαζιά υφίστανται ζημιά (έχει μειωθεί κατακόρυφα η κίνηση και τους μένει το εμπόρευμα). 

Για το βιβλίο τώρα, το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι το βιβλίο είναι ακριβό γιατί οι εκδότες καλύπτουν με κάποια εμπορικά βιβλία ζημιές από άλλα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Βασικά, το κέρδος σε κάποια προϊόντα περιπτέρου κτλ υπερβαίνει το 100%, και συχνά σε αυτό συνυπολογίζεται και το κόστος του προϊόντος που δεν θα πουληθεί, όπως και η απώλεια κέρδους από το προϊόν που θα πουληθεί με έκπτωση.



Σε ποια προϊόντα; Το μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο κέρδους έχουν οι μαστίχες (γύρω στο 30-40%), αλλά δεν βγάζεις λεφτά με μαστίχες. Τα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα είναι της τάξης του 20%.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Είκοσι λεπτά που μου ζήτησε ψιλικατζής για έναν φάκελο αλληλογραφίας και όταν κόντεψα να τον δείρω, κατέβηκε στα δέκα λεπτά μουρμουρίζοντας «Ναι, αλλά θέλεις να τα βρίσκεις δέκα η ώρα το βράδυ. Γιατί δεν αγοράζεις ένα πακέτο να έχεις φτηνά στο σπίτι σου;»

Για εμένα, από τη σκοπιά του μεταφραστή, το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι με δεδομένη την εξάρτηση από τα σημεία πώλησης και την υποχρεωτική τιμή πώλησης, οι εκδότες συμπεραίνουν ότι το μοναδικό σημείο όπου μπορούν να κάνουν οικονομίες κλίμακας είναι στο κόστος παραγωγής και στον αριθμό των τίτλων. Και ενώ υπάρχουν συντελεστές όπου μπορούν να έχουν οικονομίες στην παραγωγή επειδή μπορεί να υπάρξουν οικονομίες εντάσεως κεφαλαίου (π.χ. νέος εκτυπωτικός εξοπλισμός), το βιβλίο εξαρτάται, τελικά, από ένταση εργασίας (συγγραφικά, μεταφραστικά) και εκεί, οι πιέσεις συνεπάγονται ποιοτικά προβλήματα.

Από φίλο έμαθα ότι η καινούργια μόδα στους ήδη κακοπληρωμένους και μεταφραστικά προβληματικούς υποτιτλισμούς είναι να κόβεται το έργο σε 2 ή 3 ή περισσότερα μέρη, σαν να είναι τεχνική μετάφραση, και να βασίζονται στον επιμελητή να στρώσει το σύνολο. Ανάλογη μέθοδο ακολούθησε τους προηγούμενους μήνες εκδότης του περιπτέρου (εννοώ εκδότη που διακινεί μεγάλο αριθμό μέσω περιπτέρων) που μοίρασε κλασικά έργα σε πολλούς (κακοπληρωμένους) μεταφραστές και βασίστηκε στον επιμελητή.

Δεν ξέρω πού θα φτάσει αυτή η υποβάθμιση των ουσιαστικών παραγωγών του βιβλίου ως πνευματικού προϊόντος. Είναι γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει εύκολη απάντηση, αλλά αυτό το ποσοστό του βιβλιοπώλη στη συνολική τιμή δείχνει προβληματικό. Από την άλλη, κι εκείνοι έχουν προσωπικό, νοίκια, στοκάρουν βιβλία. Ειλικρινά, δεν έχω ιδέα πού θα πάει το πράγμα, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι η τωρινή κατάσταση δεν οδηγεί πουθενά πέρα από την πολύ μεγάλη συρρίκνωση όλου του εκδοτικού χώρου.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 20, 2011)

Και να παραθέσω ένα παραδειγματάκι που έχει γενικώς σχέση με τη γενικότερη μιζέρια τους και όχι άμεση σχέση με την τιμή του του βιβλίου. 

Πριν μια εβδομάδα πασίγνωστος εκδοτικός οίκος με τον οποίο έχω συνεργαστεί πολλές φορές και διατηρώ "φιλικές" σχέσεις έδωσε αρνητική απάντηση στο αίτημά μου για δωρεά βιβλίων στη βιβλιοθήκη του σχολείου του γιου μου, που προσπαθούμε να την εμπλουτίσουμε, με την πρόφαση της κρίσης. 

Για μένα είναι ενδεικτικό και της πολιτικής τους, αφού μιλάμε για καμιά δεκαριά τίτλους με μηδαμινό κόστος μπροστά σε όσα κερδίζουν ή έχουν κερδίσει και από μένα ακόμα, αλλά και του: 





Επαναλαμβάνω και το αξίωμα της αγοράς: Φτωχός εκδότης δεν υπάρχει (μιλάμε για τους πιο μεγάλους και γνωστούς) 

Τέλος, ήθελα να πω γι' αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα ότι δεν αγοράζει βιβλία από εδώ. Εν μέρει συμφωνώ, αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω υποχρέωση να στηρίξω και τα βιβλία φίλων και γνωστών που ξέρω με τι κόπο και τι αντιξοότητες τα έβγαλαν και φυσικά τους εκμεταλλεύονται οι εκδότες. Θα μου πείτε, μα τα χρήματά σου δεν πάνε στον συγγραφέα, αλλά στον εκδότη. Και ποια είναι η λύση όμως; Να μην αγοράζω κανέναν Έλληνα συγγραφέα ή μεταφραστή; Και μετά τι θα γίνει; Αυτό δεν δίνει πάτημα στους εκδότες να κλαίγονται τελικά και να μειώνουν τις τιμές στους μεταφραστές όπως είπα παραπάνω ή να δίνουν ένα κομμάτι ψωμί στους συγγραφείς; 

Πολλά ερωτήματα μαζεμένα που με προβληματίζει η απάντησή τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Από την άλλη, μετά από την επόμενη πρωτοβουλία, αναρωτιέσαι αν όλοι οι αγοραστές θα αγόραζαν αλλιώς τόσα βιβλία, τι θα γίνουν αυτά που αγοράστηκαν (για καλό σκοπό), και πόσα βιβλία δεν θα αγοραστούν:

Πάνω από 110.000 βιβλία στο bazaar βιβλίου του Bήμα fm
Τα έσοδα, πάνω από 115.000 θα διατεθούν στα Κέντρα Αλληλεγγύης Αθηναίων και Καλλιθέας


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 20, 2011)

> Από την άλλη, μετά από την επόμενη πρωτοβουλία, αναρωτιέσαι αν όλοι οι αγοραστές θα αγόραζαν αλλιώς τόσα βιβλία, τι θα γίνουν αυτά που αγοράστηκαν (για καλό σκοπό), και πόσα βιβλία δεν θα αγοραστούν:



Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό, δόκτορα. Το εξηγείς λίγο; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Δεν έχω δει τι βιβλία περιέχει ο πάγκος του Βήματος. Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για στοκ από τις ειδικές εκδόσεις του ΔΟΛ, που μοιράζονται ένθετες με τις εφημερίδες κλπ. Κάποια από αυτά είναι γεροί τίτλοι.

Απλώς ακούω κόσμο που δηλώνει ότι «ευτυχώς, να πάρουμε κι εμείς ένα φτηνό βιβλίο», άλλοι να σκέφτονται «ακόμη και δώρο να τα κάνουμε, γιατί όχι;», ενώ οι υπεύθυνοι δηλώνουν ότι τα πιο ζητούμενα βιβλία είναι τα «ταξιδιωτικά» και τα «λευκώματα». Και αναρωτιέμαι, ποιο είναι τελικά το περίφημο «αναγνωστικό κοινό» που διεκδικούν και επικαλούνται οι πάντες.

Προφανώς έχω κι εγώ πολλές απορίες και καθόλου απαντήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2011)

Κι εγώ έχω πάψει να διαβάζω ελληνικά βιβλία, πλην κάποιας εξαιρετικής περίπτωσης. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήξερα τι τιμές υπάρχουν στο εξωτερικό κι όταν πρωτοήρθα στην Αγγλία έπαθα σοκ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ένα σενάριο για το μέλλον (το κοντινό, αν θέλετε):

Γνωστός μεταφραστής και επιμελητής παίρνουν τα δικαιώματα για τη μετάφραση του τάδε βιβλίου. Το διαφημίζουν στο διαδίκτυο με ό,τι χρειάζεται: ξένες βιβλιοκριτικές, περιγραφή, μετάφραση ενός κεφαλαίου. Κάνουν εικονική προείσπραξη από υποψήφιους αναγνώστες που είναι μέλη ηλεκτρονικής βιβλιολέσχης (δέσμευση, χωρίς μεταφορά χρημάτων) και, όταν υπάρχουν Χ ενδιαφερόμενοι αγοραστές, προχωρούν στη μετάφραση του βιβλίου και την έκδοσή του σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Αν κάνουν κακή δουλειά, θα τα ακούσουν και την επόμενη φορά θα δυσκολευτούν να βρουν πελάτες. Αν το έργο είναι καλό και έχουν κάνει καλή μετάφραση, θα πουλήσουν και άλλα βιβλία της ηλεκτρονικής έκδοσης (η οποία μπορεί πια να κάνει πιένες και σε πειρατικά αντίτυπα) ή θα δουν επίσης το βιβλίο να τυπώνεται. Επεξεργαστείτε τις λεπτομέρειες και πείτε μου:

(α) στις παραγγελίες για πόσα αντίτυπα θα αποφασίζεται η έκδοση; 
(β) ποια θα είναι η (μίνιμουμ) αμοιβή του μεταφραστή στον μίνιμουμ αριθμό αντιτύπων τού (α) και 
(γ) ποιο θα είναι το ποσοστό του για τις επόμενες πωλήσεις; 
(δ) πόσο θα πρέπει να πουλιέται το ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο μέσω της λέσχης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Ας προσθέσω στον προβληματισμό σου, Νίκελ, μερικά στοιχεία ακόμη:

Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει δέσμευση των μεγάλων ηλεκτρονικών βιβλιοπωλείων να μην πωλούν τα ηλεκτρονικά αντίτυπα κάτω από ένα ποσοστό επί της τιμής του τυπωμένου βιβλίου (νομίζω 70%).

Υπάρχει τρόπος να ελεγχθεί ο αριθμός των πειρατικών αντιτύπων;


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει τρόπος να ελεγχθεί ο αριθμός των πειρατικών αντιτύπων;


Όχι, αλλά μπορεί κανείς να σκεφτεί μια διαδικασία στην οποία ο αναγνώστης ή χρήστης πειρατικού βιβλίου θα πληρώνει κάποια στιγμή ένα συμβολικό αντίτιμο εξάλειψης των τύψεων. Για να μπορούν να υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2011)

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα σ' αυτήν την ιδέα. Μόνο ένας ήδη γνωστός μεταφραστής θα μπορεί να πάρει τα δικαιώματα, φαντάζομαι. Γιατί αφού τα δικαιώματα θα ανήκουν στην εκδοτική, προφανώς δεν θα τα δώσει στον οποιονδήποτε. Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω, δεν είμαι και σχετικός με το άθλημα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2011)

Γιατί να μην τα δώσει, αν ο μεταφραστής τα πληρώσει; Εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για κανέναν Νταν Μπράουν, ή για συγγραφείς που συνεργάζονται με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο εκδοτικό οίκο, δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι πρόβλημα.


----------



## crystal (Dec 20, 2011)

Νομίζω σας είχα αναφέρει τις προάλλες ότι είχα εξαγριωθεί, όταν αναζητώντας την Άννα Καρένινα στα βιβλιοπωλεία ανακάλυψα ότι πρέπει να δώσω γύρω στα 40 ευρώ και για τους δύο τόμους (με σκληρό εξώφυλλο, μέτριας ποιότητας χαρτί κλπ). Είναι αδιανόητο τα κλασικά βιβλία να μην είναι προσιτά σε όλους - κι εδώ δεν υπάρχει καν η δικαιολογία των πανάκριβων δικαιωμάτων. 
Πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες έψαχνα το πέμπτο βιβλίο της σειράς A Song of Ice and Fire, που κυκλοφόρησε τον Ιούλιο. Όλα τα προηγούμενα κυκλοφορούσαν σε paperback, γύρω στα 9 ευρώ το καθένα. Το πέμπτο το έβρισκα παντού με σκληρό εξώφυλλο, μια γκουμούτσα που έχει βάρος όσο και τα άπαντα της Τζέιν Όστεν. Η τιμή; 25 ευρώ. Στο θεό τους - για το αμετάφραστο! Από περιέργεια έψαξα στο Amazon και είδα ότι έχει βγει και σε paperback, το οποίο έχει την ίδια πάνω-κάτω τιμή με τα προηγούμενα. Τώρα γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στα ελληνικά βιβλιοπωλεία...
Δόχτορα, στο παζάρι του Βήματος ο κόσμος έκανε γιουρούσι. Απίστευτη αίσθηση να ξέρεις ότι τα πάντα πουλιούνται 1 ευρώ. Και το χάρηκα πολύ επειδή τα περισσότερα ήταν όντως γεροί τίτλοι - η σειρά του Τσιφόρου, Έλληνες λογοτέχνες, κλασική ξένη λογοτεχνία κ.λπ.


----------



## Earion (Dec 20, 2011)

Υπάρχουν άλλοι δύο κρίκοι στην αλυσίδα μεταξύ συγγραφέα και εκδότη: ο ατζέντης του συγγραφέα και το γραφείο που πρακτορεύει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα εκδοτικών οίκων του εξωτερικού στην Ελλάδα. Από αυτά τα τελευταία δεν υπάρχουν πολλά στην Ελλάδα, (μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού) και είναι συνηθισμένοι είτε στο να "βγάζουν σε πλειοδοσία" τα δικαιώματα ενός βιβλίου, ευνοώντας, εννοείται, τον μεγαλοεκδότη που μπορεί να πληρώσει περισσότερα, είτε στο να "πουλάνε" απροσχημάτιστα τον μικρό εκδότη για χάρη των μεγάλων. (Είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο έχει συμβεί πάνω από μία φορά: βλέποντας ότι ο μικρός εκδότης ενδιαφέρεται για κάποιον τίτλο ή κάποιο συγγραφέα, το γραφείο ειδοποιεί κάποιον από τους μεγάλους ότι υπάρχει ζήτηση...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Earion said:


> *Είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω* πως κάτι τέτοιο έχει συμβεί πάνω από μία φορά: βλέποντας ότι ο μικρός εκδότης ενδιαφέρεται για κάποιον τίτλο ή κάποιο συγγραφέα, το γραφείο ειδοποιεί κάποιον από τους μεγάλους ότι υπάρχει ζήτηση...


Κι εγώ...


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2011)

Φυσικά ένα πρόβλημα είναι η έλλειψη δανειστικών βιβλιοθηκών και, όπου υπάρχουν, η αδιαφορία του κοινού. 
Εγώ έχω να αγοράσω βιβλίο πολλά χρόνια, διαβάζω όμως και αρκετά βιβλία που δεν θα τα αγόραζα. Δεν ζω όμως στην Ελλάδα. 

Στην Ελλάδα το διάβασμα έχει αναχθεί σε ύψιστη πνευματική ασχολία, παλιότερα θυμάμαι ότι τα βιβλιοπωλεία ζητούσαν προστασία από τον ανταγωνισμό κλπ, και γενικά μπαίνεις σε μερικά βιβλιοπωλεία και επικρατεί ατμόσφαιρα βαριάς κουλτούρας και ασχετοσύνης μαζί. Και πάω στοίχημα ότι άμα έπιαναν οι βιβλιοθήκες κι άρχιζε ο κόσμος να δανείζεται νέες εκδόσεις, οι βιβλιοπώλες θα φώναζαν ότι είναι ανταγωνισμός.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Τέλος, ήθελα να πω γι' αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα ότι δεν αγοράζει βιβλία από εδώ. Εν μέρει συμφωνώ, αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω υποχρέωση να στηρίξω και τα βιβλία φίλων και γνωστών που ξέρω με τι κόπο και τι αντιξοότητες τα έβγαλαν και φυσικά τους εκμεταλλεύονται οι εκδότες.


Μα αυτό εννοώ όταν λέω ότι αγοράζω μόνο πολύ συγκεκριμένα ελληνικά βιβλία.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 20, 2011)

crystal said:


> Πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες έψαχνα το πέμπτο βιβλίο της σειράς A Song of Ice and Fire, που κυκλοφόρησε τον Ιούλιο. Όλα τα προηγούμενα κυκλοφορούσαν σε paperback, γύρω στα 9 ευρώ το καθένα. Το πέμπτο το έβρισκα παντού με σκληρό εξώφυλλο, μια γκουμούτσα που έχει βάρος όσο και τα άπαντα της Τζέιν Όστεν. Η τιμή; 25 ευρώ. Στο θεό τους - για το αμετάφραστο! Από περιέργεια έψαξα στο Amazon και είδα ότι έχει βγει και σε paperback, το οποίο έχει την ίδια πάνω-κάτω τιμή με τα προηγούμενα. Τώρα γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στα ελληνικά βιβλιοπωλεία...



Να σημειώσω πρώτα απ' όλα ότι τη σειρά αυτή πρώτη φορά την ακούω.

Σύμφωνα με το amazon.co.uk η έκδοση με μαλακό εξώφυλλο θα βγει στις 26 Απριλίου 2012. 

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει, βέβαια, ότι τα φαινόμενα που περιγράφεις δεν είναι διαδεδομένα. Μόνο ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν φταίνε τα ελληνικά βιβλιοπωλεία.


Θα μπορούσαμε ωστόσο στο σημείο αυτό να σημειώσουμε ότι και οι ξένοι εκδότες έχουν τα προβλήματά τους: πάντα βγάζουν τα βιβλία τους πρώτα με σκληρό εξώφυλλο και μετά από 1-2 χρόνια βγάζουν τη (φτηνότερη) έκδοση με μαλακό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2011)

Και 25 ευρώ για τη χιλιοσέλιδη γκουμούτσα είναι καλή τιμή, δεδομένου ότι η επίσημη τιμή στην Αγγλία είναι 25 λίρες (τις οποίες η Amazon κατεβάζει στις 12,5, για να καταλάβουμε πόσο κρατάει τους εκδότες από το λαιμό).
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dance-Dragons-Book-Song-Fire/dp/0002247399/
Η τιμή του χαρτόδετου που αναφέρεται εκεί συνοδεύεται (στα ψιλά) από την πρόβλεψη για τη μελλοντική ημερομηνία κυκλοφορίας του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2011)

Στα εισερχόμενα του ηλεταχυδρομείου μου ήρθε το επόμενο μέιλ, από γνωστή μου που γνωρίζει τον χώρο του (μικρού) βιβλιοπωλείου. Νομίζω ότι δίνει κι άλλα στοιχεία για σκέψη:



Κάλλη Αμολοχίτου said:


> Θα 'θελα να κάνω μερικές παρατηρήσεις στο θέμα ‘’Είναι ακριβό το βιβλίο;‘’
> Φυσικά και είναι ακριβό το βιβλίο. Είναι κι αυτό δυστυχώς για τους ‘’ολίγους και εκλεκτούς ‘’.
> 
> Θα ‘θελα να κάνω και μερικές παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με το κείμενο αναφοράς του εκδότη της Ωκεανίδας και τις τιμές που παρουσιάζει.
> ...


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 22, 2011)

Ε, εντάξει, τα είπε όλα η Κάλλη, νομίζω


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2011)

Πάντως αν ο εκδότης πουλάει στο βιβλιοπωλείο με έκπτωση 45% καλά είναι, γιατί σε κάτι αγοραπωλησίες που είχα κάνει στο ΗΒ το OUP μας τα έδινε με 20%. Και μου είχε πει βιβλιοπώλισσα του Λονδίνου ότι και αυτή με τόσο τα έπαιρνε.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 22, 2011)

Μερικές σκέψεις από την τριβή μου με το επιστημονικό βιβλίο.

Νομίζω ότι μια πολύ βασική παράμετρος που ανεβάζει την τιμή του βιβλίου είναι το γεγονός ότι είμαστε μικρή αγορά. Προ ετών, είχα πετύχει σε κεντρικό βιβλιοπωλείο της Αθήνας μια σειρά κλασικών αγγλόφωνων μυθιστορημάτων, τυπωμένα σε φτηνό ανακυκλωμένο χαρτί, σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές της τάξης των 2-3 ευρώ. Αναρωτήθηκα τότε γιατί στην Ελλάδα γενικά δεν κυκλοφορούν τέτοια φτηνά βιβλία, και η απάντηση τελικά ήταν προφανής. Αν το βιβλίο πωλείται 3 ευρώ, τότε το κέρδος του εκδότη από την πώληση κάθε βιβλίου θα είναι της τάξης του ενός ευρώ. Αν όμως το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των εξόδων του εκδότη είναι πάγια (μεταφραστής, επιμελητής, διορθωτής, στοιχειωθέτης, γραφίστας) και ανέρχονται, σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα που παραθέτει ο δόκτωρας, γύρω στα 12.000 ευρώ, τότε, με κέρδος 1 ευρώ ανά βιβλίο, ο εκδότης θα πρέπει να πουλήσει 12.000 αντίτυπα μόνο και μόνο για να βγάλει τα πάγια έξοδά του. Σε μια αγορά όπως της Αγγλίας ή της Αμερικής αυτό είναι πανεύκολο. Σε μια αγορά όπως της Ελλάδας, όχι. 
Τυπώνοντας όμως μια ακριβή έκδοση (με καλό χαρτί, καλό δέσιμο κλπ.) και κοστολογώντας το βιβλίο 20 ευρώ, ο εκδότης υπολογίζει να βγάλει κέρδος ακόμα κι αν το βιβλίο πουλήσει μόλις 2-3 χιλιάδες αντίτυπα. Αν έριχνε την τιμή στα 10 ευρώ, για να βγει κερδισμένος θα έπρεπε να διπλασιάσει τις πωλήσεις του. Θα το κατάφερνε πράγματι; Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει γενική απάντηση. Στα non-fiction, πάντως, τα περισσότερα βιβλία πουλάνε γύρω στα 1.000-2.000 αντίτυπα, και είτε δεν βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους είτε τα βγάζουν οριακά. 

Για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα του νήματος, το βιβλίο στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι απλά ακριβό, είναι είδος πολυτελείας. Όταν όμως η έκδοση ενός βιβλίου προϋποθέτει έξοδα (μεταφραστή, επιμελητή κλπ) που ο ξένος εκδοτικός οίκος δεν έχει, και ταυτόχρονα το βιβλίο απευθύνεται σε ένα μικρό αναγνωστικό κοινό, τότε γίνεται είδος πολυτελείας σχεδόν αναπόφευκτα. 
Στη λογοτεχνία, και ιδίως στην ελληνική λογοτεχνία, τα πράγματα ίσως να είναι πολύ διαφορετικά. Εκεί ίσως να παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και το υψηλό περιθώριο κέρδους των βιβλιοπωλών, ίσως και το γεγονός ότι έχουμε συνηθίσει ως λαός να ακριβοπληρώνουμε αγαθά και υπηρεσίες, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2011)

Μου αρέσει που απλώνεται η συζήτηση. Να προσθέσω κάτι που δεν είδα να θίγεται: υπάρχει κι άλλος ένας κρίκος από το συγγραφέα μέχρι τον αναγνώστη, κι αυτός είναι ο διανομέας. Πολύ λίγοι νέμονται το χώρο της διακίνησης του βιβλίου και το κομμάτι που καρπώνονται από την τιμή είναι πολύ μεγάλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2011)

[...] Ας πούμε, ο έλληνας αναγνώστης που αγοράζει βιβλία από το Αμαζον θα πρέπει να υπολογίσει στο αντίτιμο και την απόσβεση του κόστους που έχει καταβάλει για να μάθει, αν και Ελληνας, τόσο καλά αγγλικά ώστε να μπορεί να διαβάζει λογοτεχνία στο πρωτότυπο.

Ομως το θέμα δεν είναι απλό θέμα λογαριασμών. Το θέμα είναι ουσιαστικό και δείχνει ακριβώς το πρόβλημα που έχει η ελληνική γλώσσα για να συνεχίσει να ζει στο καθεστώς της αγγλόφωνης παγκοσμιοποίησης. Διότι, όταν μιλάμε για ελληνικό βιβλίο, γραμμένο απευθείας στα ελληνικά ή μεταφρασμένο, στην πραγματικότητα μιλάμε για την ελληνική γλώσσα, για τις δυνατότητες που έχει να παράγει ή να μεταφέρει σκέψη, κοινώς να μη συρρικνωθεί σε ένα χρηστικό εργαλείο καθημερινής συναλλαγής. Οταν μιλάμε για ελληνικό βιβλίο, μιλάμε επίσης για ένα προϊόν που απευθύνεται σε μια κοινωνία της οποίας η εκπαίδευση της επιβάλλει την ιδέα ότι το βιβλίο, αχρείαστο να 'ναι, είναι είδος που σου παρέχεται δωρεάν. Και η κοινωνία αυτή ποτέ δεν αναζήτησε βιβλιοθήκες όπου ο αναγνώστης θα μπορεί να μην πληρώνει ούτε ευρώ για να διαβάσει το βιβλίο που θέλει στα ελληνικά. Αντιθέτως, απεδείχθη ιδιαιτέρως γόνιμη στην παραγωγή ΔΕΚΟ, νυχτομάγαζων και λοιπών καρακιτσομπερντέδων.

Τα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν στα ελληνικά σού φαίνονται ακριβά, ενώ είναι φθηνότερα από τα αντίστοιχά τους σε όλη την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη. Ελπίζω πάντως να μην ασχοληθούν με το θέμα οι διάφοροι οικονομολόγοι που καίγονται για τη σωτηρία μας διότι, εγώ προσωπικά, θέλω να μπορώ να συνεχίσω να διαβάζω βιβλία στα ελληνικά.​

Από το σημερινό άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου στα ΝΕΑ, «Πόσο κοστίζουν τα ελληνικά», για την τιμή του βιβλίου.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2011)

Μήπως μας διαβάζει ο κ. Θεοδωρόπουλος;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2011)

Φαντάζομαι ότι οι _καρακιτσομπερντέδες_ είναι αναβαθμισμένοι _καραγκιοζομπερντέδες_, οι μπερντέδες του _καρακιτσαριού_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2011)

Τώρα πήρε φωτιά η συζήτηση και εδώ:

Ακριβά βιβλία, τούβλινα βιβλιοπωλεία


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 27, 2011)

Οι οργισμένοι αναγνώστες είχαν αρχίσει να γκρινιάζουν ήδη από πέρυσι εδώ, αλλά δεν σας το έλεγα, μην σας στεναχωρήσω.


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2012)

Προσθέτω εδώ κάτι που θα άξιζε, πιστεύω, δικό του νήμα: τελευταία δουλειά προτού σταλεί για τύπωμα ένα βιβλίο είναι το *ευρετήριο*. Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλοί που δεν τους περνά καν από το μυαλό η σκέψη ότι ένα βιβλίο (και δεν μιλάω αποκλειστικά για το επιστημονικό), χρειάζεται ευρετήριο. Ή για να το πω πιο κομψά, πιστεύουν ότι το ευρετήριο δεν προσδίδει στο βιβλίο κάτι που να ισοφαρίζει τον κόπο, το χρόνο και το κόστος. 

Μακάρι κάποτε να υπάρξει μεταστροφή. Στο μεταξύ η κατάρτιση ενός ευρετηρίου θα παραμένει η πιο άχαρη δουλειά, η μεγαλύτερη σπατάλη φαιάς ουσίας με το πιο δυσδιάκριτο όφελος. Ο ευσυνείδητος επαγγελματίας γνωρίζει, ήδη προτού καταπιαστεί με το έργο του, ότι δουλεύει για τον ένα εκείνο μακρινό αναγνώστη που χρόνια αργότερα θα βρεθεί στην ανάγκη να ερευνήσει για μία λέξη και θα ανατρέξει στο ευρετήριο. Τότε είναι που δικαιώνεται όλος ο ιδρώτας, το ξελαίμιασμα και το αλληθώρισμα. 

Αναρωτιέμαι, για τους αφανείς ποιητές όλου του κόσμου γράφτηκε κάποτε μια Μπαλάντα στους άδοξους ποιητές. Για τους συντάκτες ευρετηρίων δεν θα άξιζε να βρεθεί κανείς να πλέξει ανάλογους στίχους;

Στην Ελλάδα, δε χρειάζεται να το πω, όλα αυτά λογιούνται φούμαρα. Στη Βρετανία όμως ο κόσμος είναι πιο σοβαρός. Υπάρχει η Εταιρεία των Συντακτών Ευρετηρίων (Society of Indexers), η οποία διοργανώνει αυτές ακριβώς τις μέρες το συνέδριό της στο Μπράιτον. Πολύ θα μου άρεσε να βρισκόμουν ως διά μαγείας κατά κει. Θα μπορούσαμε να το συνδυάσουμε, πρώτα Μπράιτον και από Δευτέρα στο σεμινάριο για την επιμέλεια...


----------



## panadeli (Jul 14, 2012)

Ωραίο κείμενο Εαρίωνα. Η σύνταξη ευρετηρίου είναι πράγματι άχαρη δουλειά, την έκανα πρόσφατα και το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Όμως μην απελπίζεσαι και τόσο. Δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιοι και τόσο μακρινοί οι αναγνώστες που προστρέχουν στο ευρετήριο. Ως αναγνώστης, εγώ το κάνω συνέχεια. Μάλιστα, όταν χαζεύω βιβλία σε βιβλιοπωλεία, συνήθως ακολουθώ το εξής τυπικό: πρώτα κοιτάω τα περιεχόμενα, μετά διαβάζω την πρώτη σελίδα ή έστω την πρώτη παράγραφο, και μετά χαζεύω το ευρετήριο. Μέσα σε λίγες σελίδες, το ευρετήριο σου παρουσιάζει το σύνολο σχεδόν των θεμάτων που πραγματεύεται το βιβλίο. Και αν, έχοντας διαβάσει το βιβλίο, θελήσεις αργότερα να αναζητήσεις κάτι, σου λύνει τα χέρια. Αλλά κι αν από ένα βιβλίο που _δεν_ έχεις διαβάσει σε ενδιαφέρουν κάποια συγκεκριμένα θέματα, πάλι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ευρετήριο για να ανατρέξεις στις σελίδες που σε ενδιαφέρουν (κάτι το οποίο επίσης κάνω συχνά). Για μένα, η ύπαρξη ευρετηρίου (και κανονικού ευρετηρίου, όχι μόνο ευρετηρίου ονομάτων) είναι άκρως απαραίτητη σε κάθε μη λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο.
Βέβαια κανείς δεν θα δοξάσει τον αφανή ήρωα που αλληθώρισε για να το συντάξει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 14, 2012)

Κι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια ευρετήρια. Τα θεωρώ υπερπολύτιμο εργαλείο.


----------



## Alfie (Jul 14, 2012)

Στο περιοδικό Βιβλιοφιλία το 1995 διάβασα ένα κείμενο για τα ευρετήρια και τον νεολογισμό *ευρετηριαστές*.
Αποσπώ δύο μόνο παραγράφους.

_Aπό την έκδοση του πρώτου βιβλίου με κινητά στοιχεία, της Bίβλου του Γουτεμβέργιου, χρονολογείται και η ανάγκη σύνταξης του πρώτου ευρετηρίου το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε ως ξεχωριστή έκδοση. Aπό τότε τα ευρετήρια θεωρήθηκαν αναπόσπαστο μέρος κάθε μη-λογοτεχνικού βιβλίου σε σημείο ώστε κάποιος να έχει χαρακτηρίσει ένα βιβλίο χωρίς ευρετήριο σαν φαγητό χωρίς καρυκεύματα._

_Πιστεύω ότι έχει έρθει η ώρα της άμυνας των αναγνωστών και της μικρής επανάστασης. Aς αρνηθούμε να αγοράζουμε βιβλία χωρίς αλφαβητικό ευρετήριο και επιπρόσθετα ας στέλνουμε επιστολές στους εκδότες επισημαίνοντας τη δυσφορία μας. Ποιος θα δεχόταν να φάει ένα άσχημα μαγειρεμένο και χωρίς καρυκεύματα φαΐ σε ένα εστιατόριο;_

Προφανώς συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον συγγραφέα του κειμένου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Άχαρος ρόλος και κακοπληρωμένος. Γι' αυτό το λόγο, το νήμα που θα ξεκινήσουμε με τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες για τη δημιουργία ευρετηρίων, θα πρέπει να το ονομάσουμε «Ο ευρετηριαστής αμειφθήσεται».

Στο μεταξύ, ας ξετρυπώσουμε τον κύριο που έχει υποσχεθεί εδώ μέσα να αναλάβει το ρόλο του ευρετηριαστή.



daeman said:


> Ο ευρετηριαστής της γειτονιάς προσφέρεται (βιβλιοθηκάριος έπρεπε να γίνω), αλλά χωρίς καμιά εγγύηση για τον χρόνο έναρξης, πόσο μάλλον για τον χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης...


----------



## Alfie (Jul 14, 2012)

Ξυπνά ο χουλιγκάνος μέσα μου...
Με πρόσφατη την απογοήτευση από (ενδιαφέρον κατά άλλα) ιστορικό βιβλίο.
Μήπως να ξεκινούσαμε ένα νήμα ξεμπροστιάσματος των βιβλίων χωρίς ευρετήριο;


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άχαρος ρόλος και κακοπληρωμένος. Γι' αυτό το λόγο, το νήμα που θα ξεκινήσουμε με τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες για τη δημιουργία ευρετηρίων, θα πρέπει να το ονομάσουμε «Ο ευρετηριαστής αμειφθήσεται».
> 
> Στο μεταξύ, ας ξετρυπώσουμε τον κύριο που έχει υποσχεθεί εδώ μέσα να αναλάβει το ρόλο του ευρετηριαστή.



Ο κύριος που έχει υποσχεθεί να αναλάβει το ρόλο του ευρετηριαστή, ένας από τους ευρετές (2) του φόρουμ, ευρετηριάζει νήματα σχετικά με ευρετήρια:

Ευρετήρια αλά γερμανικά 
Δημιουργία ευρετηρίου στο Word 2007
Δημιουργία ευρετηρίου στο Word 2010 με τη χρήση αρχείου αντιπαραβολής (concordance file)

Δηλώνει επίσης ότι ποτέ δεν ζητά εύρετρα για τις αναδιφήσεις του στη Λέξι· τα καλύτερα βρετίκια είναι αυτά που ανακαλύπτει πρώτη φορά ή ξαναθυμάται με αφορμή τα αιτήματα ή τις ανάγκες εύρεσης νημάτων και η έκπληξη που διαφαίνεται στα ποστ των μελών όταν ανακαλύπτουν ότι τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, αν και μερικές φορές γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο ο *ευριστικός γίνεται εκνευριστικός (οι λέξεις «*ευριστικός» και «heuristics» πάντα). Προς το παρόν, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου τηρεί πιστά (och, μια κουβέντα είπαμε) ευρετήριο μόνο σ' εκείνο το νήμα. Ο δαίμων του ευρετηρίου​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2013)

*Όταν το βιβλίο «συνάντησε» το iPad*
Ανοιχτή συζήτηση για το κατά πόσον τα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλιοπωλεία συμβάλλουν στο κλείσιμο των συμβατικών.
Της _Χριστίνας Σανούδου_ (Καθημερινή)

Εχουν περάσει ήδη δύο χρόνια από τότε που το Amazon ανακοίνωσε πως πουλάει περισσότερα βιβλία σε ηλεκτρονική απ’ ό,τι σε συμβατική μορφή. Εντούτοις, παρά τη δημοτικότητα των e-books και συσκευών όπως το i-pad, φαίνεται πως οι περισσότεροι βιβλιόφιλοι εξακολουθούν να αντλούν μεγαλύτερη ευχαρίστηση από το ξεφύλλισμα ενός χάρτινου τόμου. Είναι δύσκολο να φανταστούμε έναν κόσμο, όπου τα παιδιά θα μεγαλώνουν χωρίς ποτέ να αγγίξουν ή να μυρίσουν ένα βιβλίο, στερημένα από τη μαγεία της τυχαίας ανακάλυψης, που προσφέρει σε έναν αναγνώστη η περιήγηση ανάμεσα στα ράφια ενός βιβλιοπωλείου ή μιας δημόσιας βιβλιοθήκης - εν αντιθέσει με τις «προτάσεις» των ηλεκτρονικών βιβλιοπωλείων, βασισμένες αποκλειστικά σε στατιστικά στοιχεία και την καταγραφή της αγοραστικής συμπεριφοράς κάθε χρήστη. Οι απαισιόδοξοι προβλέπουν το τέλος της λογοτεχνίας, γεγονός που υποστηρίζεται και από τη μείωση του αναγνωστικού κοινού, τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη και την Αμερική. Οι αισιόδοξοι επιμένουν πως η παγκόσμια βιβλιοπαραγωγή αυξάνεται με ταχύτερους ρυθμούς από ποτέ άλλοτε, ανεξάρτητα από το αν οι διαθέσιμοι τίτλοι περνούν ή όχι από το τυπογραφείο.

Η τεχνολογία

Για πόσα χρόνια ακόμα θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει το βιβλίο, όπως το ξέρουμε; Σχετίζεται η οικονομική κρίση με τα χαμηλό ποσοστό συστηματικών αναγνωστών στην Ελλάδα, όπου, σύμφωνα με τις πιο πρόσφατες έρευνες, το 40% του πληθυσμού δεν διαβάζει ούτε ένα βιβλίο τον χρόνο; Κατά πόσο έχουν συμβάλει τα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλιοπωλεία στο κλείσιμο πολυάριθμων συμβατικών βιβλιοπωλείων τα τελευταία χρόνια; Πώς είναι δυνατόν να καλλιεργηθεί η φιλαναγνωσία στις νεότερες γενιές; Αυτά και άλλα ερωτήματα απασχόλησαν τους συμμετέχοντες στην ανοιχτή συζήτηση με θέμα «Από την Ιλιάδα στο iPad: Το μέλλον του βιβλίου και των αναγνωστών», που διοργανώθηκε τον μήνα που μας πέρασε από την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ενωση και το λονδρέζικο Institute of Ideas. Με αφορμή το κλείσιμο του βιβλιοπωλείου της Εστίας, τη διάδοση των ηλεκτρονικών βιβλίων και την αυξανόμενη αγοραστική δύναμη του Amazon, ο Μανώλης Ανδριωτάκης, δημοσιογράφος και συνιδρυτής της video πλατφόρμας Garage TV, η Αρετή Γεωργιλή, ιδιοκτήτρια του βιβλιοπωλείου Free Thinking Zone, ο Βαγγέλης Δαβιτίδης, ιδρυτής του περιοδικού «Υποβρύχιο», η Βρετανίδα κοινωνιολόγος και πολιτιστική αναλύτρια Tiffany Jenkins και ο συγγραφέας Αλέξης Σταμάτης κλήθηκαν να αναπτύξουν τις απόψεις τους και να διαφωνήσουν εποικοδομητικά, με την ενεργή συμμετοχή του κοινού.

Τον ρόλο της συντονίστριας είχε η Claire Fox, ιδρύτρια και διευθύντρια του Institute of Ideas, μια πρωτοβουλία για την προώθηση της ελεύθερης σκέψης και την ανταλλαγή ιδεών με έδρα το Λονδίνο, συγγραφέας και συμμετέχουσα στην εβδομαδιαία ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του BBC4 «Moral Maze». Η «Κ» την συνάντησε στο περιθώριο της συνάντησης αυτής και είχε μια σύντομη συνομιλία μαζί της.

Η μείωση των συστηματικών αναγνωστών είχε αρχίσει να συντελείται πριν από την έλευση των συσκευών ηλεκτρονικής ανάγνωσης, είναι η θέση της κ. Fox, η οποία προειδοποιεί ενάντια στη «φετιχοποίηση της τεχνολογίας» και εκτιμά πως η αιτία του προβλήματος έγκειται στην απουσία του κατάλληλου «κλίματος» για την καλλιέργεια της φιλαναγνωσίας. Μολονότι «σχεδόν κάθε πόλη της Βρετανίας πλέον έχει το δικό της λογοτεχνικό φεστιβάλ», οι προσκεκλημένοι επιλέγονται συχνότερα με κριτήριο την ικανότητά τους «να κάνουν δημόσιες σχέσεις» ή να ψυχαγωγούν το κοινό με τις πνευματώδεις ομιλίες τους. Και ενώ οι επίσημες εκδηλώσεις, οι συζητήσεις και οι παρουσιάσεις αυξάνονται, ξεχνάμε πώς «να αφοσιωνόμαστε ήσυχα σε ένα βιβλίο», συνεχίζει.

Παράλληλα, «πολλές από τις εκστρατείες για το βιβλίο δίνουν έμφαση στη χρησιμότητά του. Δεν μπορείς να αγαπήσεις το διάβασμα επειδή είναι χρήσιμο, ούτε επειδή στο επιβάλλουν». Ωστόσο, την ευθύνη για τη διαμόρφωση μιας κουλτούρας φιλαναγνωσίας δεν έχει το κράτος, αλλά τα σχολεία, τα πανεπιστήμια και όλοι οι αναγνώστες, που μπορούν να επηρεάσουν τους γύρω τους, απλώς προτείνοντάς τους ένα καλό βιβλίο. Ουσιαστικά, αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι «να αρχίσουμε ξανά να πιστεύουμε στη δύναμη των βιβλίων, να συζητάμε γι’ αυτά και να μη διστάζουμε να μοιραστούμε το πάθος μας», αναφέρει η διευθύντρια του Institute of Ideas. Τέλος, σημαντικό ρόλο μπορούν να διαδραματίσουν «οι σοβαροί βιβλιοκριτικοί, που στις μέρες μας σπανίζουν».

Συγκεκριμένα είδη

Την άποψη πως «η παιδεία δεν ξεκινά από την εθνική πολιτική για το βιβλίο» συμμερίζεται η κ. Αρετή Γεωργιλή, ιδιοκτήτρια του βιβλιοπωλείου Free Thinking Zone, που, στο πλαίσιο των δράσεών του για τη διάδοση της φιλαναγνωσίας και την ενίσχυση του κοινωνικού διαλόγου, συνεργάζεται και με το Institute of Ideas. Οπως μας υπενθύμισε σε μια κουβέντα που είχαμε μαζί της μετά το πάνελ, στην Ελλάδα «ο κόσμος δεν διάβαζε και πριν από την κρίση». Η κ. Γεωργιλή αναφέρεται σε στοιχεία τα οποία δείχνουν πως η παρούσα συγκυρία έχει ως συνέπεια την αύξηση των πωλήσεων συγκεκριμένων ειδών βιβλίων, όπως τα δοκίμια - ενδεχομένως επειδή οι αναγνώστες «προσπαθούν να κατανοήσουν τι φταίει και αναζητούν πιθανές λύσεις».

Παρότι αναγνωρίζει πως ακόμα και οι συστηματικοί αναγνώστες στην Ελλάδα πλέον επενδύουν λιγότερα χρήματα στην αγορά βιβλίων, θεωρεί πως το βιβλίο δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση υπό εξαφάνιση και ανατρέχει στη φράση του Stephen Fry: «Τα βιβλία δεν απειλούνται από το Kindle περισσότερο από όσο οι σκάλες απειλούνται από τα ασανσέρ».


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2013)

Το βιβλίο δεν είναι προς το παρόν είδος προς εξαφάνιση. Σίγουρα δεν θα πάρω το ασανσέρ για να ανέβω στον πρώτο όροφο, αλλά ούτε θα πάω δέκα ορόφους με τα πόδια όταν με περιμένει το ασανσέρ δίπλα από τις σκάλες. Η συνύπαρξη των δύο θα διαφοροποιείται και θα αποβαίνει σε βάρος του συμβατικού που δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει άλλο.

Φανταστείτε το ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο και την ηλεκτρική βιβλιοθήκη του μέλλοντος: Την περιήγηση ανάμεσα στα ράφια της κάθε εικονικής (virtual) βιβλιοθήκης, με πιστά ηλεκτρονικά αντίγραφα παλιών βιβλίων να προβάλλονται τρισδιάστατα μπροστά σου για ξεφύλλισμα, με δυνατότητα επιλογής μυρωδιάς που θέλεις να συνοδεύει την εμπειρία (επιλέξτε Vatican Pre-Renaissance). Και να μπορείς να ψάξεις και να λύνεις απορίες και να πηδάς σε άλλα βιβλία –μα τι λέω, σε άλλες βιβλιοθήκες– και να χάνεσαι με τις ώρες. Τι σκάλες και ασανσέρ, λέει ο Στίβεν! Σκάλες και διαστημόπλοια καλύτερα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2013)

Περισσότερο Κιντλ, όχι Άιπαντ, αλλά δεν θα κολλήσω σ’ αυτό. 
Λοιπόν, εγώ έχω Κιντλ. Και πρόσφατα αγόρασα για πρώτη φορά ένα βιβλίο κανονικό, τυπωμένο, για να το διαβάσω. Γιατί; Όχι για κανέναν ρομαντικό λόγο, κυρίως γιατί θέλω μετά να το δώσω στη μητέρα μου. 

Η δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη της περιοχής μου, από την οποία δανείζομαι συνέχεια, κανόνισε δωρεάν πρόσβαση στα μέλη της σε μια υπηρεσία που σου επιτρέπει να διαβάζεις περιοδικά στον υπολογιστή σου. Το δοκίμασα και ξεφύλλισα το τελευταίο National Geographic. Μου άρεσε, γιατί είχε όλα τα χρώματα που δεν έχεις στο Κιντλ. Και όχι, δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε όλα τα περιοδικά που διαθέτει η εταιρία, μόνο σε αυτά που έχει διαλέξει η βιβλιοθήκη μου, καμιά δεκαριά τίτλους. Δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να φωνάζει ότι θα κλείσουν τα περιοδικά με αυτό το σύστημα, όπως δεν άκουγα να φωνάζουν παλιότερα ότι θα κλείσουν επειδή η βιβλιοθήκη είχε δωρεάν δημοφιλή περιοδικά (και μερικά μπορούσες να τα δανειστείς για δυο- τρεις μέρες). 

Αυτή την εποχή παρακολουθώ κάτι μαθήματα για τις σύγχρονες μεθόδους διδασκαλίας και το κύριο βιβλίο που χρησιμοποιούμε το έχει γράψει ένας πανεπιστημιακός και το διαθέτει δωρεάν από τον ιστότοπο του εκδότη, με Creative Commons License. Αν θες να αγοράσεις το τυπωμένο βιβλίο, κοστίζει £18 λίρες. Βέβαια στην περίπτωσή του μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς τα πανεπιστημιακά βιβλία δεν πουλάνε πολύ και δεν είναι κερδοφόρα, οπότε δεν χάνει και τόσο πολύ ο συγγραφέας και πιθανόν να τον διαβάσουν περισσότεροι με αυτόν τον τρόπο, που είναι το ζητούμενό του. 

Επιστρέφοντας σε αυτό που ήθελα να πω: συγχέουμε καμιά φορά τη φιλαναγνωσία με το εμπόριο βιβλίων. Η γκρίνια ότι ο Έλληνας δεν διαβάζει συνοδεύει συνήθως το παράπονο για το κόστος των βιβλίων κλπ. Όμως ανάφερα δύο παραδείγματα που η ανάγνωση δεν περιλαμβάνει ανταλλαγή χρημάτων (εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η βιβλιοθήκη συντηρείται από τα δημοτικά τέλη μου). 

(κι άλλα πολλά που δεν προλαβαίνω να γράψω)


----------



## crystal (Nov 3, 2013)

Η γκρίνια ότι ο Έλληνας δεν διαβάζει συνοδεύεται συνήθως από μια διάχυτη ανωτερότητα που υποδηλώνει ότι ο γράφων διαβάζει και σπαράζει η καρδιά του για τους αμόρφωτους γύρω του. Επίσης, η γκρίνια ότι ο Έλληνας δεν διαβάζει πολύ συχνά προέρχεται από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα για να κάνουν τον Έλληνα να διαβάσει.

Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, η φιλαναγνωσία είναι κάτι που καλλιεργείται πιο εύκολα σε νεαρή ηλικία. Είναι πιο δύσκολο να αγαπήσεις ξαφνικά το βιβλίο όταν είσαι ενήλικας κι έχεις στραφεί ήδη σε άλλους τρόπους ψυχαγωγίας. 

Ανέχομαι την γκρίνια ότι ο Έλληνας δεν διαβάζει αν προέρχεται από έναν φιλόλογο που κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον των παιδιών στη λογοτεχνία. Την ανέχομαι από εκδότες που δεν πουλάνε τους κλασικούς στα 25 ευρώ και βάλε. Την ανέχομαι από ανθρώπους που οργανώνουν δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες και λέσχες ανάγνωσης. Την ανέχομαι γενικά από ανθρώπους που έχουν κάνει κάποια προσπάθεια να αντιστρέψουν αυτήν την κατάσταση.

Δεν την ανέχομαι από το κάθε ψώνιο που, επειδή είχε την τύχη οι συνθήκες της ζωής του να ευνοήσουν τη στροφή του προς τα βιβλία, κοιτάζει τον κόσμο με ανασηκωμένη μύτη και φρίττει επειδή η κυρία στο λεωφορείο διαβάζει Δημουλίδου αντί για Φίλιπ Ροθ - ή επειδή, γενικότερα, "ο Έλληνας δεν διαβάζει". Όταν έχεις ένα σχολικό σύστημα που έχει καταφέρει να μετατρέψει τους καλύτερους Έλληνες πεζογράφους σε συνώνυμα της ανίας, και τον Ρίτσο, τον Καβάφη και τον Ελύτη σε ένα "ευτυχώς που δεν έπεσε στις Πανελλαδικές, σκέτο παλούκι ήταν", είναι λίγο αστείο να γκρινιάζεις που ο Έλληνας δεν διαβάζει.

*Είναι αυτονόητο πως τα παραπάνω δεν έχουν αποδέκτη εσένα, SBE. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2013)

SBE said:


> Η δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη της περιοχής μου, από την οποία δανείζομαι συνέχεια, κανόνισε δωρεάν πρόσβαση στα μέλη της σε μια υπηρεσία που σου επιτρέπει να διαβάζεις περιοδικά στον υπολογιστή σου.


Αυτό το κάνω στη βιβλιοθήκη του Ευγενίδειου εδώ κι έναν χρόνο.


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2013)

Πρόσβαση από το σπίτι ή από υπολογιστή της βιβλιοθήκης;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2013)

Eugenides Library ([email protected]) 23/1/2012

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Δωρεάν πρόσβαση από απόσταση προσφέρει πλέον στα μέλη της η Βιβλιοθήκη μας, για τις τρεις πιο σημαντικές επιστημονικές πηγές πληροφόρησης, τις ψηφιακές συλλογές των περιοδικών NATURE, SCIENTIFIC AMERICAN και SCIENTIFIC AMERICAN MINDS.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πραγματοποιούν αναζητήσεις στις βάσεις αυτές από τους χώρους της Βιβλιοθήκης ή και εκτός και να ανακτούν σε πλήρες κείμενο, άρθρα του NATURE από το 1869 έως σήμερα, του SCIENTIFIC AMERICAN από το 1993 έως σήμερα και του SCIENTIFIC AMERICAN MINDS από το 2004 έως σήμερα.

Παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να επικοινωνήσουν με το τμήμα Περιοδικών στο τηλέφωνο: 210-9469634 για την παραλαβή των απαραίτητων κωδικών πρόσβασης στις παραπάνω βάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2013)

Από το σπίτι. 
Εννοείται ότι για ερευνητικά- πανεπιστημιακά- άρθρα κλπ έχω πρόσβαση μέσω της βιβλιοθήκης του πανεπιστημίου από το σπίτι, αλλά από τη δημοτική βιβλιοθήκη έχω πρόσβαση σε γενικού ενδιαφέροντος υλικό. 
Επίσης οι βιβλιοθήκες της περιοχής μου προσφέρουν τα εξής: δωρεάν μαθήματα χρήσης ιντερνέτ για ηλικιωμένους και νέους, δωρεάν ιντερνέτ (αν θες και υπολογιστή θα πρέπει να κάνεις κράτηση γιατί έχει μόνο δέκα), ομιλίες και ενημέρωση για διάφορα ζητήματα, π.χ. είχαν ημέρα "πώς να φτιάξετε βιογραφικό και να συμπληρώνετε αιτήσεις για δουλειά" και αυτά που έχει κανονικά μια βιβλιοθήκη, π.χ. χώρο για να καθίσεις με την άνεσή σου και να διαβάσεις την εφημερίδα σου (φέρνει καμιά δεκαριά εφημερίδες), αναγνωστήριο που είναι συνήθως φίσκα και εκεί επικρατεί σιγή και όλοι μελετάνε, ταινιοθήκη, μουσική βιβλιοθήκη, στη γειτονιά μου έχει και τμήμα με κόμιξ για πολύ μυημένους, μεθόδους διδασκαλίας ξένων γλωσσών — όχι μόνο τα βιβλία, όλο το οπτικοακουστικό υλικό, καμιά έκθεση εδώ εκεί και φυσικά βιβλία. Και ναι, η βιβλιοθήκη έχει φασαρία, εκτός από το αναγνωστήριο που απαγορεύεται αυστηρά. Όχι βέβαια φασαρία μεγάλη, αλλά αν πιάσεις κουβέντα χαμηλόφωνα δεν έρχεται κανένας να σου κάνει παρατήρηση. Προσπαθούν γενικά να την κάνουν δημόσιο χώρο προσιτό σε κάθε επισκέπτη. 
Γενικά ο ρόλος της βιβλιοθήκης τον 21ο αιώνα είναι να είναι σημείο άντλησης πληροφορίας, όχι σημείο δανεισμού βιβλίων, και αυτό προσπαθούν να κάνουν. Η έμφαση δεν είναι τόσο στην ανάγνωση βιβλίων όσο στα πολυμέσα, το ίντερνετ κλπ. Το οποίο με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι στην Ελλάδα με τη μανία περί φιλαναγνωσίας που αναφέρει η Κρυσταλω παραπάνω χάνουμε ίσως το νόημα. Το οποίο είναι ότι έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιούμε τα βιβλία. Το ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους, είχα π.χ. μια φίλη η οποία θύμωσε γιατί το Γκαίτε εδώ στο Λονδίνο άλλαξε τη βιβλιοθήκη του και την έκανε βιβλιοθήκη πολυμέσων και έρευνας. Δεν καταλάβαινε ότι η πρόσβαση σε όλες τις βιβλιοθήκες της Γερμανίας μέσω της βιβλιοθήκης του Γκαίτε είναι πολύ σημαντικότερη από τη δυνατότητα να δανειστείς για το σπίτι περιορισμένο αριθμό λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων που τα πιο πολλά τα βρίσκεις στο project Gutenberg. Γιατί ήθελε τη μυρωδιά του χαρτιού κλπ κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2013)

Ωραίο αυτό του Ευγενίδειου, αλλά η βιβλιοθήκη και οι επιλογές της είναι για συγκεκριμένο κοινό.  edit: πρόκειται για επιστημονικές εκδόσεις κι όχι για το ίδιο πράγμα που περιγράφω εγώ. 
Τα περιοδικά που έχω προσβαση μέσω τη βιβλιοθήκης της περιοχής μου: National Georgaphic, New Statesman κλπ "σοβαρά" και Good Food (μαγειρικό), Vogue, Traveller κλπ ασόβαρα. 
Προφανώς γιατί είναι βιβλιοθήκη γενικής θεματολογίας. 
Κι αυτό ίσως είναι ένα ακόμα πρόβλημα- φωνάζουμε για τη φιλαναγνωσία, αλλά περιμένουμε να διαβάζουν όλοι ό,τι εγκρίνουμε εμείς.


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...
> Τα περιοδικά που έχω προσβαση μέσω τη βιβλιοθήκης της περιοχής μου: National Georgaphic, New Statesman κλπ "σοβαρά" και Good Food (μαγειρικό), Vogue, Traveller κλπ ασόβαρα. ...



Αν είναι όντως «National Geo*rg*aphic», τότε ίσως να το γράφουν λάθος (αντί για Georgaffic) και να είναι χιουμοριστικό (για τις γκάφες του Μπους, π.χ. — του νεότερου, αφού μετά έχει επεξήγηση: New Statesman), οπότε θα το έβαζα στα ασόβαρα. 

Μαζί με το παρόν, εννοείται. ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2013)

:lol::lol::upz:


----------

